# audio De-Verb / DSP



## Bjørn Morten erikstad (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi.

Does it exist any solution for De-Verb in Obs-Studio?
This is to reduce background noise due to echo etc. on the audio signal.
An example of this is here
https://riddlermike.wordpress.com/2013/08/25/deverb-for-free-removing-reverb-using-free-plugins/
https://www.izotope.com/en/products/repair-and-edit/rx/comparison.html


----------



## c3r1c3 (Nov 16, 2016)

There is a noise suppression plugin. Have you tried that?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 16, 2016)

In the mixer, find the audio source you want to add Noise Suppression to, press the cog wheel next to the fader, and choose "Filters". From there, press the + button and add Noise Suppression, and adjust as desired.


----------



## Bjørn Morten erikstad (Nov 17, 2016)

The Noise Supression is to crude With the sound. the problem is more advanced.
Please listen to this link to fully understand what I'm asking about. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No5SZSi0iZI


----------



## c3r1c3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe route your audio through an external program (DAW, something built to handle complex audio issues), and feed that into OBS.

Or fix your environment/gear so your audio sounds good coming into the system.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 18, 2016)

Noise is a problem best solved at the source. Wear a headset with a boom mounted microphone. That will solve most of your ambient noise issues.


----------



## dighawaii (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi! It's 2021 and NVIDIA has 2 modes for it's AI - powered noise removal algo. The original noise suppression algo can be selected within OBS noise suppression filter, after installing the NV SDK for it. Hopefully, the room echo will be added/embedded into OBS soon, too!


----------

